

"By the end of the summer, I optimized dropbox.com’s pages to render 5X faster." - varenc
http://tech.dropbox.com/?p=89

======
ndunn2
It's interesting but I don't know if I agree with the conclusion that writing
this small function in C would make maintenance too hard. How often do you
expect to have to change it?

~~~
pavpanchekha
Maintainance in this case involves the effort of deploying to servers,
compiling it as necessary, and similar efforts. The deployment process is
complex as is (internally, of course --- it's one script to run --- but that
doesn't help if something obscure breaks). I suppose it would be possible to
produce it as a python package and use those standard methods, but at that
point it makes sense to open source and then it should be beefed up and so on
and so forth.

